# Dogs having some fun after the blizzard



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWW7OCprm8A

My girl Jetta having some fun with her egg and Kai snatched a huge log from the wood pile. 

Denise


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

nice,

play fetch with that stick and you're the one getting the workout


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Who's paying me for the time I just wasted?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Who's paying me for the time I just wasted?


Probably the same people that are paying the rest of us to read your nonsense. You have a lot to say for someone that claimed
in their intro bio "New here. Looking to learn a little here."
and doesn't even have a dog. If you're "not really interested in
sport dogs" then do us all a favor and spare us your commentary.
Better yet lets see some video of your superior dogs and/or training. Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Probably the same people that are paying the rest of us to read your nonsense. You have a lot to say for someone that claimed
> in their intro bio "New here. Looking to learn a little here."
> and doesn't even have a dog. If you're "not really interested in
> sport dogs" then do us all a favor and spare us your commentary.
> Better yet lets see some video of your superior dogs and/or training. Tick tock tick tock



Carefull Thomas...next he will be trying to swing his size 17 sock penis youre way! Im pretty sure you dont want that to happen :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Carefull Thomas...next he will be trying to swing his size 17 sock penis youre way! Im pretty sure you dont want that to happen :lol:


I don't know if that would be worse then the picture of him in the
mankini? LOL


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't know if that would be worse then the picture of him in the
> mankini? LOL


let me help you decide :lol:


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Probably the same people that are paying the rest of us to read your nonsense. You have a lot to say for someone that claimed
> in their intro bio "New here. Looking to learn a little here."
> and doesn't even have a dog. If you're "not really interested in
> sport dogs" then do us all a favor and spare us your commentary.
> Better yet lets see some video of your superior dogs and/or training. Tick tock tick tock


I've probably trained more dogs then you've seen in your life so spare me your soft-witted commentary.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> I've probably trained more dogs then you've seen in your life so spare me your soft-witted commentary.


Don't let them goad you Dom ;-), just be passive and carry a 17 inch schtik.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> I've probably trained more dogs then you've seen in your life so spare me your soft-witted commentary.


Let's see some video Dommy. Since you don't do sport dogs I know you don't have any titles. Talk is cheap, so put up or shut up.
The only thing soft is your 17mm sock puppet LMAO

Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) DS BH TT MR Brevet 
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) BH STP I


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> let me help you decide :lol:


Which one is Dom?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Which one is Dom?



Good question...they all look like 17 mm sockpuppets to me so either one


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Give me more credit Alice, I think I failed to mention my physique. Many people I meet think I was chiseled from stone when I remove my outerwear and that is no joke. Alice, did you get tickets?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The statue of David is chiseled from stone too and I don't see anything that represents 17 inches on him.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> The statue of David is chiseled from stone too and I don't see anything that represents 17 inches on him.


His forearm is approx that length.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> His forearm is approx that length.


Kinky.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Kinky.


Pretty soon Dominic will be changing his name to Tonto Goldstein aka Bubba.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Carefull Thomas...next he will be trying to swing his size 17 sock penis youre way! Im pretty sure you dont want that to happen :lol:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA boy did you sure mess up pissing off Alice[-X


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA boy did you sure mess up pissing off Alice[-X


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjhh hahahahaha
Harry, need I say more!
I don't take shit from anyone. I'm the boss on this boat, you can call me Skipper!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Denise Picicci said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWW7OCprm8A
> 
> My girl Jetta having some fun with her egg and Kai snatched a huge log from the wood pile.
> 
> Denise


 









Well Denise bet ya didn't see this coming ZOWIE!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeez, that's like a train wreck. I didn't want to see it but I couldn't help but looking...

I'll share the eye bleach if anyone else needs it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Jeez, that's like a train wreck. I didn't want to see it but I couldn't help but looking...
> 
> I'll share the eye bleach if anyone else needs it.


 
I'll take a double shot, geez..I feel like this kid :lol:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/image.jpg


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Who's paying me for the time I just wasted?


Sort of a dick head for someone who is?? and done what??








You prolly missed this one last week that Denise put up.www.youtube.com/user/dpicicci#p/a/u/1/d_kXTdsOYcY 
Last fall I watched her and he dog Machi get there BH had it been for a Schutzhund title they would have been middle 90's to V with a Judge with a very sharp pencil.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> I don't take shit from anyone. I'm the boss on this boat, you can call me Skipper!


I'm thinking you're more Gilligan then the Skipper, or maybe
Mary Ann?


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Sort of a dick head for someone who is?? and done what??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good for sport. I know a fella who taught his own dog the whole routine without any helper work other than his own and scored in the 290's. Just goes to show you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Sort of a dick head for someone who is?? and done what?? :roll:
> You prolly missed this one last week that Denise put up.www.youtube.com/user/dpicicci#p/a/u/1/d_kXTdsOYcY
> Last fall I watched her and he dog Machi get there BH had it been for a Schutzhund title they would have been middle 90's to V with a Judge with a very sharp pencil.


Never mind I just seen the "how do I" thread, just another hillbilly putzzz nutter to kick around.:roll:


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Pretty good for sport. I know a fella who taught his own dog the whole routine without any helper work other than his own and scored in the 290's. Just goes to show you.


This is true Mike. He was a borderline decent handler and helper, nothing exceptional but he made it look easy. I would do it too but there is nothing in it for me but to much wasted time.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Pretty good for sport. I know a fella who taught his own dog the whole routine without any helper work other than his own and scored in the 290's. Just goes to show you.


 Kinda reminds me of Chris Smith


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> I'll share the eye bleach if anyone else needs it.


/raises hand....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Kinda reminds me of Chris Smith


So far from the folks I've talked to here . Felacio is the odds on favorite for being Dom , with Smith coming in a close second . 

Maybe we should start a poll .


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> Maybe we should start a poll .


who likes turtleS poll? I like you Jimbo. Pm me anytime


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> who likes turtleS poll? I like you Jimbo. Pm me anytime


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d51FaknDwzA&feature=related


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Jim Nash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d51FaknDwzA&feature=related


HAHAHAHA! Haven't seen that video in a while! Dom, you stand up for yourself thats great! Seems like there are enough personalities on here that you gotta be able to stick up for yourself. But the video told you what you were gonna see before you"wasted your time watching it." I wasnt pissed to see two dogs playing in the snow because I can read, so with all the people on here just waiting to s**t talk, why start with the poster of the vid, who from what I've seen doesn't seem to be one of them?


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

John-Ashley Hill said:


> HAHAHAHA! Haven't seen that video in a while! Dom, you stand up for yourself thats great! Seems like there are enough personalities on here that you gotta be able to stick up for yourself. But the video told you what you were gonna see before you"wasted your time watching it." I wasnt pissed to see two dogs playing in the snow because I can read, so with all the people on here just waiting to s**t talk, why start with the poster of the vid, who from what I've seen doesn't seem to be one of them?


Your right, I'm usually pretty subdued but they dragged me down to their level and beat me with experience.


----------

